# Have you seen the Sasquatch? Yeti, Monkey Man, Skunk Ape, BigFoot...



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SO when I moved to the Great NW I was entcountered by something strange.

One night outside my home about 25yds burning our paper trash in the burn barrel, in 2007; Hooch and I were chillin out back.. AT THAT TIME my basebment level entry oppossing corner, (mtn home) My kids were playing with the 4yr old staring out the screen door, saying Mommy Rarr, Mommy rarr, Big Rarr.. Apparently seconds to minutes later Morgan hears Me "HEY GOTDAMMOT".. simutaneously Hooch going aniballistic nuts ... From MY end, Hooch and I were chillin, I just took a sip of my first JK/CK for the night set it down on the table outside, and a 15lbs rock, yes I weighed it, I saved it too, came sailing threw the air.. and I COULD HEAR IT, it whistled as it knocked twigs flying through the trees and hit like a shot put only 16 in away, (side note: I used to throw rocks ALOT, my mom would say go throw some rocks or something, anyway; about 12/13 with a golf ball or rock of similar size up to a racket ball sized stone, I could kill varmits.. I would grab 2 and crack it good in the head if I could and then I was on it, as fast as possible sometimes my friend would say it was a flash less than a sec, and I would follow up with the second stone, and from racoon to rabbit it only took 2 stones... I said side note because of all the Yeti/Sasquatch research, rock throwin is the most common factor, big to small and very accurate.. NOW why I bring this up) You see the rock came from up high and from far away, I could hear it and actually watched it for about a split second right before it hit at my feet, WHAT STOPPED THIS ROCK FROM HITTING MY LEG and INJURY was a temp fence about 36in that I was stand by.. In that split second of me lookin up at the sound in the trees to the rock hitting the ground near my feet, and me grabbing Hooch as He went to clear the fence and get what ever WAS COMING... YES COMING... WHY?? because as soon as I grabbed Hooch right after shouting HEY GOTTDAMMMMOT.. IN THAT SPLIT SECOND what ever IT WAS, was NOW CLOSE so CLOSE THAT IT RAN INTO THE SIDE OF OUR CHICKEN COOP which is a 14 x 12 wooden mini barn ... THE WHOLE THING rattled ... in that lil time what ever it was, was coming to get me... and HOOCH changed its mind..

4years later.. Last Night..

My 12 yr old boy usually talks to much at dinner was greatly troubled. I usually make him tell me whats up, but I ignored it last night. about mid dinner he says Dad.. I seen something thats bothering me, I though OH LORD he done seen Daddy and Mommy doing the weekend wrestle, LOL BUT NAW he says just a few minutes ago as I was taking the trash out dad, I looked up to put the trash in the ben and I seen a Yeti; He described it as well as those peeps in Canada on the Sci Documentaries proving the existence, He said he could see the face because the back light was shinning on its face and the hair was black and brownish looking with the eyes reflecting or shinning red in the light, he said he got so scared but ignored it like it wasnt there and grabbed the 2nd bag to put in and when he looked back it was gone.. The space between them, LOL 30yds at most. According to him it was standing at the edge of the fence where I hung my deer,, LOL,, YEAH.. Where I hung my deer.. LOL He said he could see it standing right there and it was real as the thing looked at him and moved a tree limb or let go and it popped up,, the limb my deer hung from.. LOL WHAT makes his story so believable is this.. My dog that went out and killed a coyote the night before was in his crate last night, I had Po my MtnCur (Pit/Rottie mix) IS a great watchdog; she barks ALL NIGHT different barks for deer than Moose, and different from the more aggressive coyote or intruder bark... Last night was about 40 deg a warm front.. so let her loose thinking more coyotes would be out.. I not only didnt hear her, no coyotes either.. matter a fact Po stayed under the deck the whole night and neither dark made a peep... THAT IS HIGHLY IRREGULAR.. matter a fact that was a first.

So they have already found DNA evidence and it has all human DNA with one difference a DNA CHROM that is almost Identical to Chimpanzee.. We know this from NATGEO and what not scientists who set up foot nail traps from similar incidences in the hunting cabin in Canada infamous for Yeti/Sasquatch harrassment... LOL EVEN IN OKLAHOMA there are Sasquatch, seen right in the Grand Lake area where I seen the one I seen when my cousin and I were out at his house talking about the yeti we seen when we had traveled to CDA and into the National Forrest in 2006 before I moved from TX to Idaho. We were talking about the incident and the dogs got quiet and jumped up on the porch, the lighting struck and I seen somthing similar to what my son described, it flashed again and gone.. but the dogs seen it too, and my little proven Buddy werent skeered after that he wanted off that porch as much as I wanted my gun. LOL

If I ever had a SkunkApe roll up on me, Id either say eer and extend my left hand to pass a smile, or pull the trigger and have it stuffed and mounted ... LOL

ACTUALLY ... its a FEDERAL LAW that says they are condoning its existence but it a federal offense to shoot one.. LOL In 1994 a Montanna Rancher was having cows killed and only heart was taken but the cows had rock crushed skulls, shoulders or hips and some would have broken necks. SO he made a blind set up on hillside of blinding rising sun to his back and watch his cows, day after day... one morning he said he thought he saw a gorilla on the field about 6ish headed right for a strayed cow... SO he thought well that dont belong so he let the 300 Savage or 30/06 (that I dont remember) rip and followed with a second round even though the animal downed... He rolled up on it and paniced when he pushed his rifle out to roll it over seeing a 7ft Manlike Ape.. The face was very man like around the eyes and ape like in density and mass and the hands were very human... He immediatley rolled out into town and gathered the sheriff, where they returned to the ranchers land and found the feds there with that sector of his property on lockdown NO ENTRY .. UNTIL CLEANED UP.. The Government released comments saying that it was a wolverine.. LOL hahahahahaha

SO DO YOU HAVE EXPERIENCES??? DO YOU BELIEVE???


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I believe in them. I don't think I have ever saw one but as I have told you guys before I see spirits. Lately I have been seeing alot of them. This makes it hard driving as I don't know if I am seeing a spirit or something real so I have to constantly slow down so I dont hurt anything.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharon i would totally love to meet you one day  And yes I beleive, who are we to think we are the only things one this planet or in this universe


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It would be nice to met you too Tye. I have to let in on a secret most people dont like me. I dont care I am me and that bothers alot of folks. I say what I want and I act the way I want.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes I believe in them. I don't think I have ever saw one but as I have told you guys before I see spirits. Lately I have been seeing alot of them. This makes it hard driving as I don't know if I am seeing a spirit or something real so I have to constantly slow down so I dont hurt anything.


this is something I didn't really want to bring to the page,yet I will.
the cubans called my mom la bruja.she saw things, made predictions that came quickly to fruition and so on.I could go for days about her.
one day,when I was little,I've always been fascinated with death. wanted to experience it and live.
she told me that I talked to "the other people" and that through them I'd get my answers.
since then I've had several addict friends commit suicide or die from disease complications.
just last year I was in A bad way.I woke up in A chill.had I A gun,that moment to get it done was at the top.
I sat on my bed,and A friend, whod died when I was in Costa rica,several years passed,George,he came,like touchably there,as was his way,he patted my thigh and says to me"whats errup" thats how he spoke,he was one of them folks that felt words as he spoke.
I told him what was going on.my life just gets flooded.
he told me that he'd seen some folks, and heard some great stuff. and that I should be working on my business model in Costa Rica.he never knew, when he was alive about that.NEVER.he spoke very articulately about it.
I went to bed.
the next day,his brother and I have internet contact.I told him about George visiting me.he sent me back a message,that today(the day I messaged him) was Georges birthday.
I have many native american friends,they often tell me that it is partly that we believe in the stories,that we believe in A communicative relationship with your Higher Power and that passing is not gone forever.
the human mind,of every person alive can go beyond the superficial realm that we stay stuck in,or we can delve deeper.that everyone could speak further than audibility,we just had to believe.
I was raised up country, them folks knew it was real. they taught us,some learn.some do not.
my brother is a gen ius,high functioning at one time, so much that it drove him to become diagnosed paranoid psychizophrenic.
he has A much greater ability,yet refuses to acknowledge it.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

In 2006 I was driving between Floral city and Brooksville Florida, It was about 2 in the morning, speeding going around 80 miles an hour I passed something that yelled at me from the side of the road. There is no animal that lives in Florida that can make the kind of sounds that I heard, tHe really freaky thing about it was I understood what It was telling me by the pitch in it's voice, It was pissed! And told me to SLOW DOWN! 
A friend of mine has a Teenage son that saw something walk across the road at about the same spot where I heard it yell at me, He said it was a Yeti like thing! 
From just that one experience that I had , I am a believer!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharon that is one of the reasons I like you so, you say waht is on your mind  ((hugs)) 

WW - that is cool that your mom saw things, I would think it is a blessing and a curse sometimes though


----------

